# saddle sore - what cream?



## 77spud (28 Mar 2010)

i'm off to the states on thursday to do a charity ride, we'll have 10 days in a row. i've been told it is worth getting some kind of cream in case of soreness in the saddle & round the crutch. any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2010)

Sudocrem is my recommendation


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Sudocrem is my recommendation


Cheapskate


----------



## catalan chris (28 Mar 2010)

Qoleum antifriction cream. Think I got it from the PBK web-site cos it was on special offer - but it's been brilliant.

As a starter for 10, I always look on wiggle's web-site at all the reviews. Often reviewers raise issues you haven't even thought about (eg: cream too thin, too thick, doesn't wash out well, ok for 3 hours but not effective after that etc. etc.)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2010)

vaseline. cheap and works. sudocream just turns white and stiffens up. it is good for clearing up saddle sore rashes tho.

see here:-

http://www.rivbike.com/article/misc/saddle_sores

i use it for 41 mile round trips 5 days a week.


----------



## Trek Trauma Chris (28 Mar 2010)

Assos cream absorbs into the skin and is not greasy on the pad off your bib shorts.


----------



## Tynan (28 Mar 2010)

sudocreams works ok, spec for after the ride, but it's going to be big miles/hours, assos cream, it seems expensive but it lasts for ever

prevention better than cure is the watchword on this one!

and make sure your saddle and position is right before you do the ten days

good pair of proper padded shorts, bib if poss


----------



## psmiffy (28 Mar 2010)

Tynan said:


> prevention better than cure is the watchword on this one!
> 
> and make sure your saddle and position is right before you do the ten days
> 
> good pair of proper padded shorts, bib if poss




It is much better not to get a sore bum in the first place - as Tynan says above saddle and position plus a pair of padded preferably bib shorts that suit you - do not have to be Assos - but it can be a matter of luck finding what does suit you best - then keep them clean!

I do at least 2 rides a year of 20 - 30 days continuous and very very rarely get a sore bum even in very hot weather (normally do something stupid on first day like not changing into shorts for ride away from the airport) I never use any sort of creme when on the bike - a couple of experiments with cremes various makes me think that for me they may actually encourage a poorly bum.

Shorts are always washed as often as practical - I find a dusting of medicated talc on the padding before I put them on completes the prevention side


----------



## Crankarm (28 Mar 2010)

Savlon.

Vaseline doesn't have any antibacterial or anti-septic properties. When I used it briefly it was ok at first then caused nasty sores. Went to see doc. Doc said stop using it, as it is not suitable for the kind of use I was putting it to. Vaseline traps sweat and bacteria. Try Savlon instead. I have and it works for me. Apply Savlon on a clean under carriage area before you go to sleep. Soaks in over night. You can apply just before riding, but I'm not keen on the slippy feeling in my groin whilst cycling.

Haven't tried the other creams mentioned.


----------



## 77spud (28 Mar 2010)

thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Savlon.
> 
> Vaseline doesn't have any antibacterial or anti-septic properties. When I used it briefly it was ok at first then caused nasty sores. Went to see doc. Doc said stop using it, as it is not suitable for the kind of use I was putting it to. Vaseline traps sweat and bacteria. Try Savlon instead. I have and it works for me. Apply Savlon on a clean under carriage area before you go to sleep. Soaks in over night. You can apply just before riding, but I'm not keen on the slippy feeling in my groin whilst cycling.
> 
> Haven't tried the other creams mentioned.




have you read the link? have you read her quals? vaseline has natural antiseptic properties...i think


----------



## Steve Austin (28 Mar 2010)

Savlon don't work for me. not to put too finer a point on it, but it ferments....

Assos minty arse lard is the business. Good before riding. good during riding. good after riding. Sudocrem works for after riding, but its a bit greasy for during ime
A mate of mine swears by the Udderly Smooth stuff so that might e worth a go


----------



## Crankarm (28 Mar 2010)

What is clear, is that, what works for one particular individual might not work for another. So basically it is suck it and see .


----------



## Crankarm (28 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> have you read the link? have you read her quals? vaseline has natural antiseptic properties...i think



I have a pot infront of me. Vaseline - Pure petroleum jelly. No mention of anti-bacterial or anti-septic properties. I am sure that if it did then they would mention it.

Anyway I use Vaseline - petroleum jelly for my lips, end of nose and very very light smearing on face generally. It's pretty good in this department (for me). Always apply it after washing and fully drying face though. For hands I use Vaseline Hand lotion intensive care, the stuff that comes in the pink bottle. It's fecking brilliant. Tried all other hand creams. None comes close to this stuff. My biggest disappointment was Nutrogena .


----------



## Steve Austin (28 Mar 2010)

Can you recommend me a good lippy crankarm?


----------



## bikermaze (29 Mar 2010)

I use chamois cream for saddle sores. It works well for me.


----------



## Crankarm (29 Mar 2010)

Steve Austin said:


> Can you recommend me a good lippy crankarm?



?

Vaseline Petroleum Jelly as above. Very small amount though once/twice a day or more if you so prefer. Always wash and dry lips first. And avoid licking lips with tongue as this spreads saliva on them causing more soreness/sores.


----------



## jimboalee (30 Mar 2010)

I've never used creams or lotions. Haven't needed them 'cus I don't get saddle sores.

Then again, I'm not one of these 'spinner' types.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Mar 2010)

Crankarm said:


> ?
> 
> Vaseline Petroleum Jelly as above. Very small amount though once/twice a day or more if you so prefer. Always wash and dry lips first. And avoid licking lips with tongue as this spreads saliva on them causing more soreness/sores.



+1. did you know that they come in handy little tins and some are in different flavours eg, aloe vera. really nice.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> +1. did you know that they come in handy little tins and some are in different flavours eg, aloe vera. really nice.



Nope, I use plain variety and original PJ. I have no desire to swallow it. One 100g container has lasted over two years.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I've never used creams or lotions. Haven't needed them 'cus I don't get saddle sores.
> 
> Then again, I'm not one of these 'spinner' types.



You presumably don't cycle very often or very far then .....  

The winter weather is terrible for causing dryness and cracking of skin when cycling. You need some sort of lubricant or cream to rub on your face. Otherwise you risk looking well old before your time.


----------



## Tynan (30 Mar 2010)

no crankarm, no!

trap, fallen, into, now we all pay


----------



## Zippy (31 Mar 2010)

Sore bum? My *rse!


----------



## moolarb (1 Apr 2010)

I use lipstick

now kiss my ar5e


----------



## moolarb (1 Apr 2010)

ok, serious answer...

Assos is lovely and works for me, but it's expensive.

Try aqueous cream, got a huge tub from the pound shop (guess how much it was?) and it's very similar to that Udderley Smooth stuff which costs about £8 for a small tub.

Defo sudocrem for afterwards.


----------



## HobbesChoice (1 Apr 2010)

Just be aware that Vaseline applied to the face encourages hair growth and thickness.


----------



## buddha (1 Apr 2010)

moolarb said:


> ok, serious answer...
> 
> Assos is lovely and works for me, but it's expensive.
> 
> ...



Aqueous cream contains a mild detergent. So it may not be too good for your skin in the long run.

I baulked at the price of assos cream. So I use a combination of a very thin layer of Sudocrem (cost £5.20 fpr 400g) and a thick emollient (cost £10ish for 500g). The emollient is a bit waxy/oily but it lasts for rides over 50 miles - on the rare occasions I go that far!.


----------



## Moodyman (1 Apr 2010)

Petroleum jelly works fine for me. Immediately after a ride & shower.

Good before a ride too as it stops your cheeks rubbing agianst the seat.


----------



## lukesdad (2 Apr 2010)

Never used any of it you guys are creating too much friction. Stop your arses moving across the saddle or spend more time out of it,


----------



## lukesdad (2 Apr 2010)

Tynan said:


> no crankarm, no!
> 
> trap, fallen, into, now we all pay


Its O.K. tynan either he s not seen it ,or isn t biting


----------



## nosherduke996 (2 Apr 2010)

Deep heat will work well if the skin is broken. At least it will stop you sitting down anymore .


----------



## Bill Gates (2 Apr 2010)

Get some Alo Vera gel. Best all round treatment for skin irrations I've ever used. Never fails.


----------



## normgow (2 Apr 2010)

Many moons ago when I was pretending to race, I and a lot of fellow riders used "Nupercainal" which is analgesic and antiseptic. Don't know if it's still available but ask at the chemists.


----------



## Paco (3 Apr 2010)

I use Savlon when I have to, but on long rides (ie several days/weeks) you should build up the callouses to endure without.


----------



## Tynan (8 Apr 2010)

can I repeat prevention better than cure?

keep it all clean and fresh and cream up and keep it creamed, once it starts getting sore you're fighting the tide


----------



## andyhunter (8 Apr 2010)

done a 83 mile training ride and ended up with a saddle sore that had a couple layers of skin removed from addidas bib tights stitching on one side of me thigh which put on cream when got in the door and more cream before race which i can say it do not help at all then from the word go to the end of the 60mile race i was in pure pain so uncomfortable but what worked for me was them sticky bandages as the next training session which was 88.6 miles i did not feel a thing and its still heeling.


----------



## Bill Gates (9 Apr 2010)

andyhunter said:


> done a 83 mile training ride and ended up with a saddle sore that had a couple layers of skin removed from addidas bib tights stitching on one side of me thigh which put on cream when got in the door and more cream before race which i can say it do not help at all then from the word go to the end of the 60mile race i was in pure pain so uncomfortable but what worked for me was them sticky bandages as the next training session which was 88.6 miles i did not feel a thing and its still heeling.





.....and all without taking a breath. My vote for the longest sentence on here.


----------

